# ND Elk Season: Who was succesful??



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Tagged out the second to last day after 12 days of hunting unit E1. From talking to other hunters, success rate was poor. Heard of about 10 elk taken out of 40 tags, but alot of BS was heard. Anybody else get one?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nate, My neighbor got a beauty, I posted pics in the open forum. I don't know what area he was in.


----------

